# South Eastern point of Oahu, Hawaii



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Interesting formation.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

What's that green stuff? I've heard stories from old timers of green places, of lands that aren't dominated by white stuff falling from the sky.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Forget the green stuff. What's that blue stuff? Oh, the ocean? What's that?


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

LOAH,

So you've never been to any coast or beach ever?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

My earliest memory is a foggy one of a beach in California when I was a year old (no joke). All I remember seeing is jagged rocks dropping down into the water until I couldn't see them anymore and then I remember being sad because my siblings wouldn't let me play with them on the beach playground.

So technically, once when I didn't know anything, but that hardly counts.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I guess growing up in California spoiled me and i take it for granted. I'm an absoulte and total beach bum. I love to surf, boogie board, body surf, then when you add fishing jeeeez, there's nothing better. The beach is the best. I hope you can get there soon. From my expeiences, from a waves and surfing point of view, Cali's beaches trumps FL and the east cosat and Hawaii trumps Cali. However, the sand in Hawaii is kinda wierd. It's harder to walk/run on than that in Cali.


----------

